# Makrelenangeln in der Nordsee



## wildbootsman (4. März 2004)

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit dem Makrelenangeln in der deutschen Nordsee (SH)?

Da mein Räucherofen und auch ich die Makrelen lieben, möchte ich mal nicht in Fehmarn sondern in der Nordsee angeln. Wo kann man mit einem Kutter fahren, wer hat Erfahrungen damit und wie sind die Fangwahrscheinlichkeiten zu welcher Jahreszeit.Gibt es vielleicht auch Möglichkeiten von Land aus?

Wildi


----------



## Andreas Michael (4. März 2004)

Ich sach nur Büsum

Kehrheim oder besser Blauort

beste zeit ist mitte ende Juli

kann ich mit ruhigem gewissen empfehlen 
 rechtzeitiges buchen ist bedingung sonst wirste keinen platz bekommen zum angeln selbst kann ich nur sagen die systeme einkürzen und nur mit 2 haken fischen bist schneller und hast garantiert wenig tüdel mit den anderen


----------



## detlefb (4. März 2004)

Jupp,

Büsum beste Wahl und dann Juli/August.
Der Tip von Andreas ist klasse, den werde ich glatt uebernehmen

Detlef


----------



## Bjoerrn (4. März 2004)

Ich fahre zwei bis drei mal pro Jahr auf Makrelen. Überwiegend mit der MS Möwe von Hooksiel aus. Ich kann mich weder über Kutter noch über Mannschaft beschweren. Die Jungs sind immer bemüht Fisch zu finden. Ich glaube, es ist mir nur einmal passiert, dass ich fast als Schneider (5 oder 6 Fische) nach Hause gefahren bin. Sonst zwischen 25 und 120 (bei 120 das Angeln vorzeitig beendet) Fische. Juli August passt schon, wobei es ab Mitte August meist schon schlechter wird. 
Kommst du aber erst ab Mitte August dazu, dann versuch die Jan Cux in Cuxhafen. Die fährt bis kurz vor Helgoland, und da hatte ich letztes Jahr sogar um den 10. September herum noch gute 20 Makrelen. Die Besatzung von dem Kutter kann man vergessen, aber bemüht Fisch zu finden ist der Kapitän durchaus. Achtung: Der Kahn hat keine Fischkisten!!!

Gruß
Björn


----------

